
UK Labour party reveals large-scale cyber-attack on digital platforms - hashtagMERKY
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/2019/nov/12/labour-reveals-large-scale-cyber-attack-on-digital-platforms
======
rvz
No website should ever have to be subject to such DDoS attacks or censorship.

I'm glad that The Guardian went on to mention that it was all thanks to
Cloudflare for actually protecting sites like Labour from these cheap DDoS
attacks. Unlike the BBC as usual forgetting and glossing over the actual
mitigation only mentioning Cloudflare afterwards being used and still giving
all the credit to Labour's own "robust" security system [0].

> Labour said the attack "failed" because of the party's "robust" security
> system and no data breach had occurred.

[0]
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-2019-50388879](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-2019-50388879)

Thank goodness Cloudflare exists.

